# Russian Police (x26)



## AMUN (18 Okt. 2006)

Ein paar Russische Polizeibilder 




 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



*Meine Favoriten *


:3drofl: 

 

 :3drofl:​


----------



## Fringson (18 Okt. 2006)

Krass sehn die dumm aus


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Okt. 2006)

mein Fav : der der versucht der süßen Maus untern Rock zu schauen


ansonsten kann ich als Uniformfetischist nur sagen : ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

die Uniformen in MH sind defenetiv die besten........ 

SSS :devil:


----------



## Muli (22 Okt. 2006)

Also die Bilder sind echt lööööööl und entsprechen irgendwie aden Klischees


----------



## rise (24 Okt. 2006)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.. 
in meiner heimatstadt ("von drüben") waren früher viele solche "Polizisten" zu sehen....War zwar damals noch nicht soo alt aber mitgekriegt hat man es trotzdem...das gleiche gilt für russische Soldaten 

DANKE DAFÜR


----------



## spoiler (24 Okt. 2006)

LOL sehr belustigend muss ich sagen. Vielen Dank fürs posten!!!


----------



## freak123 (24 Okt. 2006)

also wenn die alle so aussehen, dann gute nacht 

ich bedanke mich für die doch mal etwas anderen bilder :thumbup:


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

polizei is halt überall doof


----------



## ibhas (18 Dez. 2006)

hammergeiles posting. wirlkich lustig.


----------

